# Cramps and back pain after AF



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just had AF, but 5 days after I've still got cramps and back ache.  I've been tested (along with every other thing under the sun) for STD's (all negative) and recent tests have shown that I've a low AMH.  I'll be having my phone call with Dr Gorgy to discuss my immune results, but just feel a bit uneasy about this background pain/discomfort which isn't usual for me after AF, even after all the poking, prodding and chemical joys of 3 IVFs. 

Thoughts anyone?

SJG xXx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi SJG,
The joys of AF and past IVF treatments I would say    , sometimes, hormones can play havoc ( actually often) , so maybe wait and see how your next AF goes and see if it is the same pattern or just a one off? I have extreme adenomyosis so every so often I get this , not often though . It can happen for many reasons, hormones, , post IVF, endo or adenomyosis.... 
If you are still in discomfort in a month or so after your next period, then maybe worth having a gyne  to look at it. Maybe in the meantime, if you are worried, ( but please don't be, easier said than done  ) ask your GP? 
I hope you feel better very soon    
Future Mummy


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Future Mummy.  Seeing a new gynae on Friday, so I'll mention it then and see how I get on. 

SJG xXx


----------

